# Colnago Master Olympic



## jamesm029

I could really use some help and advice. A friend of mine had a Colnago Master Olympic frame/steel fork in his garage it been there for many years. I bought it from him for $400.

It is in excellent condition no rust a few small chips thats it. It had downtube shifters on it at one time you can see the holes.

I want to put a full set of modern components on this bike and would like to know can you put the most recent Campagnola record group on it? How would you route the cables?
What do you do with the holes on the down tube?

If I decided to go with the same vintage components that were stock and searched on ebay what would the top end group be called for that vintage?


Please give me some help and constructive advice


----------



## Richard

I assume by "holes", you mean the downtube shifter bosses.

And yes, you can put modern componentry on those old steel frames. But not knowing the vintage (and no pictures) I couldn't tell you what would be "period correct."

But given the prices for good condition Campy Super Record, Record C, early 8 speed Ergo, etc., it would probably be cheaper to build it up with a nice new all alloy Campy group like '06 Centaur, or '07 Veloce.


----------



## Slartibartfast

*Rear dropout spacing...*

I bought a NOS Master Olympic a few months ago and had it built modern. Before purchasing a gruppo it's important to know the rear dropout spacing. If it's 130mm, it's possible to use a brand new Campy or Shimano gruppo, but if it's 125 it's not, or at least I don't think it is.

I'm no expert, but others reading this thread are. I'm not sure when the industry changed from a 125mm standard spacing to 130, and whether the Master Olympic was ever made with 125. 

BTW, you didn't mention the fork. If it came with the original steel I'd recommend keeping it rather than replacing with carbon. :thumbsup:


----------



## Richard

fougasg said:


> I bought a NOS Master Olympic a few months ago and had it built modern. Before purchasing a gruppo it's important to know the rear dropout spacing. If it's 130mm, it's possible to use a brand new Campy or Shimano gruppo, but if it's 125 it's not, or at least I don't think it is.
> 
> I'm no expert, but others reading this thread are. I'm not sure when the industry changed from a 125mm standard spacing to 130, and whether the Master Olympic was ever made with 125.


Most road bikes built in the late '70's to about 1990 had 126mm rear spacing. The advent of 8 speed brought about 130mm. I have 130mm rear hubs for my 126mm spaced steel frame and I didn't even bother to cold set it. It's easy enough to slightly spread the dropouts as you pull the wheel in (the first generation of 8 speed Shimano hubs actually had a slight bevel on the locknut to facilitate wheel insertion as they were introducing the 130mm hub to a world full of 126mm spaced frames.) That bike has worked fine with both 8 and 10 speed.

You can cold set a steel frame (a definite plus) but I would recommend you have a very competent shop do it. It's also a good idea to check your derailleur hanger alignment with a 130mm hub in the frame if you don't cold set it. The slight "bowing out" of the dropout can effect shifting, particularly with super sensitive 10 speed.

My frame checked out spot on.:thumbsup:

P.S. My 1993 Fuso had 128mm spacing, a common compromise at that time to fit both 126 and 130mm hubs.


----------



## Slartibartfast

I knew an expert would show up!

I wish one would show up who could tell me when Colnago made the last Master Olympic. Supposedly they were released only in Olympic years, and supposedly they were identical to Master Lights and Master XLs made in the same years. Mine was sold to me as a Master Olympic but methinks it's a Master XL because of its paint job, which is Mapei team strip. Did Colnago release any Olympics in team strip??

Anyone know? :confused5:


----------



## tarwheel2

I had a mid-80s Bianchi with 126 mm spacing that my LBS reset for me, and it shifted fine with 9-speed Ultegra STI. One of my current bikes is a NOS De Bernardi that has 126 mm rear spacing. I put Dura-Ace downtube shifters (also 9-speed) on it rather than STI and didn't even bother resetting the rear spacing. It's a little more work inserting the rear wheel, but it fits and shifts fine.

Have you considered using downtube shifters? If you don't mind putting Shimano on an Italian bike, you can get great deals on 9-speed Ultegra parts. Shimano doesn't make Ultegra DT shifters, but the DA versions only cost $50-60. Campy also makes downtube shifters, but would cost a lot more than Shimano.

Vintage bike parts can get expensive, particularly if you are buying them piece by piece on eBay and paying all of the shipping costs. The best way to get vintage Campy (or Shimano) parts is probably to buy an entire used bike and remove the parts.


----------



## jamesm029

The Olympic was done one yr. ( same yr. as the Olympics ) , but the word is trade marked. So they could only do it one yr. b-4 the IOC put a stop to it .

Also all master olympic say master olympic or master olympic decor on the bike they are the same damn thing as the master light just special paint and they only made them one year before they became extinct.


Thanks for the input I appeciate it


----------



## jamesm029

Hi ,
I confirmed the following

rear hub spacing :
130 mm
italian bottom bracket thread

By the holes yes I meant where the down tube shifters would have been. If I go modern group these would not be used any suggestions on covering the holes ? Should I decide to go this route if not what campy would be for this vintage

As far as vintage its is 80's


----------



## Richard

jamesm029 said:


> By the holes yes I meant where the down tube shifters would have been. If I go modern group these would not be used any suggestions on covering the holes ? Should I decide to go this route if not what campy would be for this vintage
> 
> As far as vintage its is 80's


There are fittings that thread into the downtube shifter bosses that function as the cable housing stop. They are available seperately from Shimano and Campagnolo, and my Campy Ergo levers came with the "stops." The lower groups included plastic ones, Chorus and Record are alloy. Shimano has several levels also, with the DuraAce having a nice integrated little lever that acts as a barrel adjuster.

Many modern frames have dispensed with the shifter boss alltogether. My Masi has brazed-on "stops" that allow for a barrel adjuster. The downside is that I couldn't run downtube lever shifters if I wanted to.

Campy Record C would probably be the most desireable "period correct" component spec, but DuraAce 7400 would be cool too (just ask Dave Hickey.)

I still think a better bet would be modern, all alloy components (yes, including Shimano) with a lean (from me) towards '06 Centaur or '07 Veloce with an upgrade of the brakes and crank to '07 Centaur. That would give you the classic look of polished aluminum components on a classic lugged steel frame with more modern technology (I'm sold on integrated shifter/brake levers) and probably at lower cost than beating the bushes (and paying the premiums) for good condition 8 speed Campy Record or Chorus.


----------



## jamesm029

*thanks*

Thanks for the detailed response I appreciate you help!

I am looking forward to building this and more importantly riding it and enjoying it,

I will post some photos of it when I get a chance


----------



## jamesm029

*steel fork*

yes fougasg,

it came with a steel fork and I will die before it leaves the bike, it has a chrome precisa fork- straight threaded 

I think I will go with a chris king headset


As far as components I will most likely take the advice and go modern alloy group dont know if it will be campagnola or shimano , I have shimano Ultegra group on my other bike love it.

But this frame has me tempeted to do the italian thing so I am thinking of Campy


----------



## Slartibartfast

*Yessss!*

I understand wanting to do the whole Italy thing, but I've learned that most Colnagos are built with Shimano (and most bikes, period)... so, since I already had DuraAce 7800 on another Colnago, and I had a DuraAce gruppo on a bike I seldom rode, I wound up with DuraAce 7800 on my Master XL. Campy would be great too; I'm sure you'll love your new ride no matter which gruppo you choose.

Since you're planning to stick with the Precisa fork thumbsup and King headset, the next question is which wheels do you intend to use? I found a set of Mavic Helium tubulars on eBay in like-new condition for USD250. They look really cool and ride good, but Mavic Ksyrium XL clinchers actually feel better to me. So my steel-framed, steel-forked Colnago has become half-modern, and I ride it as much as my all-modern C40-HP.

IMHO, the benefits of new, current-generation Campy, Shimano, or SRAM outweigh the coolness of a vintage or semi-vintage build, and the same goes for wheels. The new stuff is simply better. 

A steel Colnago frame and fork is timeless, and I enjoy having the modern gruppo/wheels to fully isolate the goodness of that combination. :thumbsup:


----------



## jamesm029

*Master Olympic*

I was also curious about what year thse were made seems I was wrong ,

so Far I have noticed quite a few from 1993, 1994 , 1995 1996 1997 and later so it appears the one year theory is BS.

It is essentially a Master light just badged different for Europe.

If I find out more I will let you know


----------



## jamesm029

*Help With headset/stem handlebar for Colnago Master Olympic*

My current bike is a modern tig welded steel frame with integrated headset and carbon front fork.

I am confused about how the fork/headset/stem will set up on this bike

It has a chrome straight 1" colnago precisa threaded fork from what I have researched it appears that for the chris king headset I would need to buy the 2Nut old school style threaded type.

I have looked at a few pictures of some older Colnago master olympic and master with this set-up and they have quill stems. Is this my only option with this bike, I am not really crazy about the quill stem to be honest. What are my options please offer any suggestions or advice. 

Thanks I appreciate your help


----------



## jamesm029

*The finished bike*

here is the bike now that it is fully built, I ended of going with durace group,
eurus wheels, turbo saddle, 3TTT stem and bars, nitto seat post

rides very nice!


----------



## Slartibartfast

*Congrats, James!*

What a gorgeous bike! How does it ride?


----------



## jamesm029

*Its Rides Like Nothing I have ever Tried*

Thanks!

When I rode it the first time I can honestly say I was shocked it is so smooth and compared to the bike I had with carbon fork and rear stay , this is miles ahead.

It goes fast and handles so well I could not be happier.


----------



## schimanski

*Congrats!*

That is one awesome frame. I definitely know I'm going for steel the next time around. Screw all this carbon stuff. After all it's not making me any faster.


----------



## boneman

*Nice*

That build and color are really nice. How about a picture of the other (crank side) side?


----------



## jamesm029

*These are the only ones I have*

here ya go , these are a bit dark taken in the evening. 

I will shoot some in the daylight when I get a chance


----------



## Slartibartfast

Holy sh*t that looks good! God, I love DuraAce. The alloy stem, crank, and seatpost are right for this bike. Nice choice! :thumbsup:


----------



## jamesm029

thanks! I did lots of work tracking small parts down and I appreciate everyone's help and advice here it made a big difference when it came doen to the crunch.

I rode it about 35 miles today on a very familiar stretch of road, I cannot believe the difference of the ride on this bike , I will never ride my other newer model steel bike again.
The carbon fork and seat stays on that bike make it feel like your riding a jack hammer, in fact I am selling it and will look for another steel Colnago , once again with a straight steel fork.


----------



## FTR

Very nice James.
I have never seen a Master Olympic with that colour scheme before.
I too went down the modern route with my Master Olympic for use as my every day bike.
Rides fantastically as you said and just seems to get better with every ride.


----------



## boneman

*Nice ride*

That is one sweet ride. You did a great job with the frame and it looks, and I'm sure rides, really nice.


----------



## rootfreak

Dang, I think that's the prettiest bike I've ever seen. I was left speechless after the first picture.


----------



## Sixty Fiver

That is one beautiful looking bike !

Like a few other folks I can appreciate the design and function of the new DA cranks but I sure don't like looking at them.


----------



## tarwheel2

Sweet. Nice job of mixing the old with the new.


----------



## brewster

Well done! That is one fine looking retro modern machine. The quill stem looks great. One thing that always bugs me on these type of builds is a bulky-looking threadless stem that ruins the classic lines of the frame. 

brewster


----------



## Einstruzende

You got a great deal. I have two of them (One in Blue, one in Red), and I love them. 

That purple sure would look good in my "stable."


----------



## american psycho

*My Master Olympic*

Want to post a thread but need 5 posts so here's some stuff on my 58cm Master Olympic.

Got it with a bent fork and a substitute Pinarallo fork. Switched out a bunch of DuraAce stuff for carbon, and it rides real nice but I want all Italian and no ccarbon (fear catastrophic failure at 90km/h).


I now have bought a 59cm Master with all Campagnolo components and the original fork, and am selling the Master Olympic.

Old Bike:

View attachment 235674

View attachment 235675

View attachment 235676

View attachment 235677

View attachment 235678




Einstruzende said:


> You got a great deal. I have two of them (One in Blue, one in Red), and I love them.
> 
> That purple sure would look good in my "stable."


----------



## american psycho

*New Master*

Still need 4 more posts - I got the blue Master as I have a reall old Super with Nuovo Record that's blue and I like that color.

View attachment 235679


----------



## american psycho

Still need 3 posts, so here's a view of the bars. Looks like some kind of adapter to make the 1.25 stem work on the old threaded headset. I pick up the bike next week so then I'll see.
View attachment 235680


----------



## american psycho

2 posts to go - from the other side - go to liove Campy wheels.

View attachment 235681


----------



## american psycho

last post before I can post away - I watch the local market (Switzerland) and there's alot of old bikes with old Campy groups - I'm snapping up what I can for a deal and there's this old Master that I'm looking at I'm gonna do up the Nuovo Record componentts - never can have enough Italian bike junk 
View attachment 235682


----------



## pigpen

You got a very nice deal at 400 bones.
Very nice!


----------



## frpax

Holy thread revival, Batman!

Nice Colnago!


----------



## nayr497

Awesome frameset! Love that paint scheme. Ace!


----------



## sega355

nice ride.


----------



## colnago1975

Slartibartfast said:


> I knew an expert would show up!
> 
> I wish one would show up who could tell me when Colnago made the last Master Olympic. Supposedly they were released only in Olympic years, and supposedly they were identical to Master Lights and Master XLs made in the same years. Mine was sold to me as a Master Olympic but methinks it's a Master XL because of its paint job, which is Mapei team strip. Did Colnago release any Olympics in team strip??
> 
> Anyone know? :confused5:


Hi. Yes. I bought a Master Olympic in 1997 and the paint job was in team Casini yellow art decor. The team no longer exist. still got it and in lovely condition. will be posting pictures of the bike soon if you're interested to see the bike.


----------



## MShaw

I'm looking for a blue decor Master Olympic. Its why I keep lurking in this section of the site. 

54-55cm TT please

Just fax it on over if/when you find one!

M


----------



## colnago1975

MShaw said:


> I'm looking for a blue decor Master Olympic. Its why I keep lurking in this section of the site.
> 
> 54-55cm TT please
> 
> Just fax it on over if/when you find one!
> 
> M


Hi. I suggest you click on those people that advertise they are Colnago fans obviously those that have photos. I have seen quite a few blue art decor ones displayed. Once you have located a few get in touch with them and see if a deal can be done. Mine is yellow and a 56cm as stated before and i don't think i could part with it even if a sensible amount of money was offered which might be the case with other people. Have a good look at other peoples photos, might take a bit of time but you never know. They are there. colnago still make the master and an olympic year next year, so perhaps keep a look out on their web site they might do an art decor one. Good Luck!


----------



## MShaw

most of the folks that have Colnagos don't wanna let em out of their grubby little hands. Its gonna take a CL find or possibly something on ebay.

M


----------



## colnago1975

Sure! That will be the case for most of them. Out training on master yesterday and my FSH K-FORCE carbon seat post broke. Gutted!


----------



## colnago1975

MShaw said:


> most of the folks that have Colnagos don't wanna let em out of their grubby little hands. Its gonna take a CL find or possibly something on ebay.
> 
> M


I have just become a member of a web site called retrobike.co.uk. The web site is there for people to sell there old skool bikes. It might be an extra avenue for you to explore. I'm guessing you are from the states, so you will have to make sure of shipping which i'm sure wont be a problem. Hope this helps.


----------



## colnago1975

Just up-loaded some photos of my Colnago.


----------



## colnago1975

MShaw said:


> most of the folks that have Colnagos don't wanna let em out of their grubby little hands. Its gonna take a CL find or possibly something on ebay.
> 
> M


Just up-loaded some photos of my Colnago.


----------



## alexboer2004

Nice !


----------



## carbonite

nice bike, but it needs to be built with ALL Campagnolo. Mixing Japanese and Italian parts on such a prestigious Italian Stallion like that is SACRELIGIOUS! My Opinion, thanks. still would take that rig in a heartbeat!


----------

